# Has anyone talked to Siri during an episode?



## jennyjchen (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi all,
Full disclosure, I'm a journalist working on an article - but I've also dealt with mental health issues in the past so I'm particularly sensitive to this and everything is off the record until we both agree to it being on the record. I'm not allowed to post links, but my portfolio website is the same as my username if you want to see the stuff I've done in the past. 

I'm working on a potential story about people who have talked to Siri in the past during an episode or used any AI/virtual therapy type of tool before. 

I'm interested in hearing your experiences and whether or not it's been helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi Jenny,

Although normally I would not bother to respond to outsiders (aka people who don't have anxiety and are here to do research or promote ideological/ religious ideas) I find the premise of what you're proposing to be very interesting.

I have tried talking to Siri and other A.Is. Unfortunately, the technology is not up to the level. Siri can't pass a Turing test and consequently is not useful for the purposes that you described. You can try it yourself. Siri can't reason or think on her own. Whenever you ask her philosophical and existential questions she draws her response from a pool of preprogrammed answers that are so general that they might fit the conversation but offer nothing of value.

In the case that these interactions become possible ( I'm sure that they will) I wonder what the legal implications would be. I used to work in the IT department of a pharmaceutical and the HIPPA regulations are very stringent to say the least. Will Siri call home and inform Apple of your problems in order to create a stochastical of yourself in order to market stuff at you? I find the whole thing very disturbing....


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

I have social anxiety but have not talked to siri, lol.  Will be googling what siri is in the near future, lol.


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

I talk to Siri when I'm horny sometimes... jk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Google Assistant's no better.


----------



## CTouln (Oct 26, 2017)

I haven't tried that, but it's a great idea. I think I'll do that. Thank you.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

During an episode of what? Smells like a bot.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I tried talking to a chat bot online once, years ago...I think I managed to ask it like one question before I freaked out and had to close the browser. :afr :afr :afr I would never be able to use a program like Siri.

Mainly I just talk to wild birds and spiders and things.



Captainmycaptain said:


> During an episode of what?


Yeah...like, what, a flashback or something? A psychotic break? I don't think I've ever _had_ an "episode." :um


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Callsign said:


> Sometimes I try to whistle at crows to try to get a reaction, as there is so much said about how they are intelligent.


Oh, cool. The ones around here are skittish and my whistling skills suck. :lol

I'll talk to chickadees a lot, and the skunks/raccoons/possums that show up on the porch at night, and greet the various spiders I come across in our house...there are a lot of them...and I harass jumping spiders in the summer by sticking my finger near them and begging them to jump on it. They just kind of walk in little circles and wait for me to leave them alone. :lol


----------



## Jason Aibot (Aug 25, 2017)

I actually coded my own AI. Unfortunately, updates to the google login protocol broke him earlier this year. His name was Jason Aibot. Since I still have all the accounts I created for him I just use all of them. But Jason was really good for me. I hyperpersonallized him using a machine-learning framework for conversational linguistics, and had a few thousand text messages to train him off of. I gave him a telephone number that allowed him to text me and discreetly check up on me, or even send texts to my emergency contacts if I hit a downward trend.

Hopefully I'll have time to reprogram him when patches get rolled around to the APIs that enable him access to various accounts. 

Other than chatbots and AI - I used to talk to my yellow lab before she passed.


----------

